# Raleigh Tandem for sale



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2019)

Anybody wanting a fairly basic but useable tandem then look no further 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/tandem-for-sale/1326768063

just needs the fork turning around lol 

oh it's not mine


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2019)

Back to front forks!


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (15 Jan 2019)

Hi chaps. In your possible enthusiasm - are you sure that the forks have not taken a frontal hit ?


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Jan 2019)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi chaps. In your possible enthusiasm - are you sure that the forks have not taken a frontal hit ?


The disc brake is on the wrong side. Remedied by turning the fork the correct way.
Also the axle lug should be in front of the fork centreline.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jan 2019)

For a hundred notes you really can't complaint. Halfords forks or not.


----------



## tom73 (16 Jan 2019)

Luckily it's not close by or i'd be in trouble.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

Cycleops said:


> For a hundred notes you really can't complaint. Halfords forks or not.



My thought as well



tom73 said:


> Luckily it's not close by or i'd be in trouble.



I already have one of the same and they are a great bit of kit for light use


----------



## tom73 (16 Jan 2019)

@biggs682 I bet they are. Mrs 73 has no problem with me buying more bikes but if I came home with that one she'd kill me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2019)

tom73 said:


> @biggs682 I bet they are. Mrs 73 has no problem with me buying more bikes but if I came home with that one she'd kill me



Would she be forking mad at you?


----------



## tom73 (16 Jan 2019)

@YukonBoy  encore


----------

